

Man in the Moonbase: The Death and Life of the Best Game You Never Played - danso
http://gamasutra.com/blogs/DarbyMcDevitt/20150223/234684/Man_In_The_Moonbase_Part_1__The_Death_and_Life_of_the_Best_Game_You_Never_Played.php

======
mukyu
I played this game back in the day. It was unique and innovative and pretty
fun. However, it was already bargain bin by the time I found it. I remember it
being kind of a pain because everyone needed a CD and getting it to work with
NAT was a pain.

It is $6 on steam if you want to try it:
[http://store.steampowered.com/app/254880/](http://store.steampowered.com/app/254880/)
[http://www.gog.com/game/moonbase_commander](http://www.gog.com/game/moonbase_commander)

